# The whole story, so far



## bbarton713 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've posted a few times but I'd like to put this all down in one place.

We became owners back in June.  We were walking through the mall and they offered us $150 to sit in on a presentation.  We showed up there with our two kids (5 & 14) and spent the better part of the day listening to the presentations and being sold on Wyndham.  We had breakfast, we had lunch, it was a long day.

Anyway, we are Disney nuts.  We go a couple/few times a year and I'm not sure why we didn't go with a Disney TS.  We mentioned this to the sales guy and his manager and the senior manager and each time we were assured that we could go to Disney next week if we wanted.  They knew we were interested in Bay Lake Towers and took out the RCI book to show us that we could book into that resort.

Also, they promised us an RCI extra vacations certificate and assured us we could stay at BLT for 7 nights and only have to pay $249.  

With these two things in mind my wife was sold and wanted to sign on the dotted line.

Now, we've come to find out that the RCI certificates can't be used that way and that the only way you can go to Disney next week is to book a vacation directly with them, not using Wyndham TS points.

We've been back and forth with the sales guy and the senior manager because the sales office is only about 20 minutes from our house and I've shown up there twice.  At this point they are trying to get us a week at the Reunion Resort in FL which we stayed at and loved.  However, my wife told me today that they only way she'll be satisfied is with a week at one of the Disney resorts like we were promised.

What do you think our chances are in getting them to deliver on a week at Disney, other than at Bonnet Creek?  Do you think we can get more out of them then a week in terms of more points for something in the future?

Worse case, is this all considered a breach of an oral contract and can we get out of this whole mess?

I'm on the fence, my wife is upset, and I'm hoping that experience and advice from all of you will help one way or the other.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't tell from your post whether you bought anything... if you read much on the forums here you will see the advice to rescind if you still can, as developer purchases are very over-priced and under-deliver what is promised.

I don't have direct experience with it, but there are some who have been successful trading in for Disney resorts. In general it is difficult and requires a lot of patience and flexibility. 

I will let others with more experience jump in and make additional recommendations, but first things first - if you still have time to rescind (if you purchased something from Wyndham directly) you want to start there, then do a lot more research here.

Good luck.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep after them for a true DVC trade, but don't expect to get it. Anything verbal doesn't count. Only what you have in writing - nothing more. Try to use your ownership as best you can. 

Sent proudly from my Samsung S4 and Tapatalk


----------



## theo (Sep 5, 2013)

*Don't shoot the messenger, but...*



bbarton713 said:


> <snip> What do you think our chances are in getting them to deliver on a week at Disney, other than at Bonnet Creek?  Do you think we can get more out of them then a week in terms of more points for something in the future?
> 
> Worse case, is this all considered a breach of an oral contract and can we get out of this whole mess? <snip>



I can't knowledgeably speak to your odds of getting a Disney week, but the simple (...even if unwelcome) truth is that the original sounds emanating forth from the sales weasel's lying lips was (and still remains) totally meaningless noise floating around in the breeze, legally speaking. Only the *written content* of your purchase contract will matter if you choose to actually initiate and pursue a "breach of contract" action. 

The developer-purchase rescission period in Florida is 10 days from the date of purchase, so 2+ months after purchase you are clearly now an owner. All you can do at this juncture is try to negotiate the best deal you can regarding those "orally promised perks" and thereafter try to use your purchase as best you can.


----------



## vckempson (Sep 5, 2013)

If you're talking about getting a Disney resort for next week, you have zero chances.  Is that what you meant to ask?


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 5, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> Worse case, is this all considered a breach of an oral contract and can we get out of this whole mess?



A written contract supercedes all related oral promises, making any claim for breach of a related oral contract almost impossible to prove.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 5, 2013)

*They're Bound Only By What's In Black & White.*




bbarton713 said:


> Worse case, is this all considered a breach of an oral contract and can we get out of this whole mess?


Sorry you're in that fix.  

Unfortunately, the timeshare companies have it all worked out so that nothing counts other than what's in the signed contract.  

None of the timeshare sellers' spoken representations are binding, no matter how sincere they sound. 

That's why written in the _Wisdom Of TUG_ you will find the observation that if the timeshare sellers' lips are moving, chances are they're lying. 

I am sorry you learned the hard way, but grateful that you recounted what happened so that others might learn from your experience. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 5, 2013)

I apologize, I missed that this purchase was from back in June.

Agree with others, recommend reading/learning here as much as possible to get the maximum value of what you've purchased. You can be a squeaky wheel with Wyndham but the solutions they offer will likely involve separating you from your wallet again.

I'm not a lawyer but I agree with the other post - from what I understand, even in states where oral agreements are binding, an oral agreement is subordinate to a written contract. Unfortunately I doubt you would have much success from a legal/contract breach point of view.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice and comments so far.  This is a big help because my wife is searching the internet and seeing "advice" that sounds kind of wacky to me.  

I agree with the general consensus, get the best deal possible for the stuff they promised and make the best use of the TS which we purchased.

Bob


----------



## jules54 (Sep 5, 2013)

*contract disappointment*

Sounds like it is to late to rescind correct? If there is any possibility you can rescind then to do right now. You must start at sales to cancel a contract. If you put some type of payment on your credit card you might be able to cancel that if you can provide proof of non-compliance. Maybe if you keep going back to the sales office they will just cancel your contract. Did you pay in full? If you are making payments through Wyndham you just might consider how much you are willing to lose to get out of contract. Others on this board will have much better advice on this. This may be the first of many many disappointments you will have with your contract. The Wyndham system is complicated and takes much study to get the most out of it. As you said if you love Disney you might want to just get out of your contract if possible and buy a Disney resort RESALE the exact resort the exact timeframe you want. Why don't you want to say at a Wyndham Resort near Disney? Bonnett Creek is very very nice and very near Disney.
If you can not get out of your contract, which you should try everything under the sun to do. Then stop wasting your time and energy having buyers remorse. Most people on this board have been where you are right now, so we know how you feel. Enjoy what you bought and find out ways to best use the system. If your home resort is Myrtle Beach and that is where you live you should be able to have some type of day use and that might be worth a bunch in the long run. I am @Towers on the Grove right now and it is fabulous.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 5, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice and comments so far.  This is a big help because my wife is searching the internet and seeing "advice" that sounds kind of wacky to me.
> 
> I agree with the general consensus, get the best deal possible for the stuff they promised and make the best use of the TS which we purchased.
> 
> Bob



Hopefully you're not missing the important point of the "consensus".  Don't buy directly from Wyndham!  Look to buy resale instead.

If you want to know why, take a look at what those Wyndham deals sell for on eBay on the resale market.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 5, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Hopefully you're not missing the important point of the "consensus".  Don't buy directly from Wyndham!  Look to buy resale instead.
> 
> If you want to know why, take a look at what those Wyndham deals sell for on eBay on the resale market.



We've already bought.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 5, 2013)

jules54 said:


> Sounds like it is to late to rescind correct? If there is any possibility you can rescind then to do right now. You must start at sales to cancel a contract. If you put some type of payment on your credit card you might be able to cancel that if you can provide proof of non-compliance. Maybe if you keep going back to the sales office they will just cancel your contract. Did you pay in full? If you are making payments through Wyndham you just might consider how much you are willing to lose to get out of contract. Others on this board will have much better advice on this. This may be the first of many many disappointments you will have with your contract. The Wyndham system is complicated and takes much study to get the most out of it. As you said if you love Disney you might want to just get out of your contract if possible and buy a Disney resort RESALE the exact resort the exact timeframe you want. Why don't you want to say at a Wyndham Resort near Disney? Bonnett Creek is very very nice and very near Disney.
> If you can not get out of your contract, which you should try everything under the sun to do. Then stop wasting your time and energy having buyers remorse. Most people on this board have been where you are right now, so we know how you feel. Enjoy what you bought and find out ways to best use the system. If your home resort is Myrtle Beach and that is where you live you should be able to have some type of day use and that might be worth a bunch in the long run. I am @Towers on the Grove right now and it is fabulous.



It is too late to rescind.  We bought nearly 3 months ago.  

I should ask them about day use at the Myrtle Beach resorts and see what they have to say.  It can't hurt to ask.  

I'm all for trying out Bonnet Creek.  I think for my wife she feels like they dangled the right carrot, she bit, and now she wants to punch the carrot dangler. The Reunion Resort in Orlando was beautiful too and it has three large bedrooms.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 5, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> I agree with the general consensus, get the best deal possible for the stuff they promised and make the best use of the TS which we purchased.
> 
> Bob





bbarton713 said:


> We've already bought.



I understand you've already bought, but I was referring to what you described as the "consensus opinion" above.  You say "get the best deal possible for the stuff they promised", and I say don't do any deal at all.  We may be on the same page, just wanted to clarify.  

Almost every Wyndham deal purchased directly from the developer is worth less than 5% of that price on the resale market.  If you want to know the truth, search for a similar package on ebay and see what they're selling for.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh, by best deal they basically promised us two weeks at a Disney resort and are going to book us a week for free at  Wyndham resort instead. I'll ask about day use too. 

As for buying resale, if I look at ebay I may cry so I'll refrain. It's good to know if we purchase more points in the future.


----------



## presley (Sep 5, 2013)

Many people like Bonnet Creek more than the DVC resorts.  The rooms are said to be larger and the grounds have plenty of activities.  

Timeshare sales people lie and will say anything to make a sale.  What isn't written down is not a legal guarantee.  It's too late to worry about that now.  Set up some searches in RCI for DVC for the dates that you want.  If you plan on visiting within the next few months, book at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Bonnet Creek is actually a nicer resort, as Timeshares go, than most of the DVC's. It doesn't have the theme or the incessant music but the units are mostly larger & better equipped than DVC of the same type (1 BR, 2 BR). It is closer to more of the parks than all but a couple of DVC's so give it a shot. Just don't ever even consider buying retail again no matter what brands you may decide on. 

Sent proudly from my Samsung S4 and Tapatalk


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 5, 2013)

You have been had!

So toss Plan A about suing or getting anything from sales weasel that  has used your money to pay his rent.

Go to Plan B  and read here  how to make the most of what you have!


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Start your ongoing searches in RCI for a Disney week.  It's not going to be next week or free but at least you can trade in.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 5, 2013)

Not only does their verbal offer not matter, but they probably had you sign something to acknowledge only what is in your written contract is binding.  That is the way to protect themselves from nimrod lying weasels who will say and promise just about anything to get people to sign on the dotted line.


----------



## tug1873 (Sep 5, 2013)

Trading for dvc with wyndham should be cheaper then owning dvc. Off season dvc trades can be as low as 77000 points.

Getting dvc is not an issue if you plan a year ahead and do a ongoing search.

If you want something in the next month or two your best bet is to find a Orlando wyndham property. Bonnet creek is probaly better then most dvc resorts and can be closer then some of disney resorts.

Wyndham is a good system you have done worse.Your only mistake was paying for developer points. hopefully the mf are on The lower end and you have enough points to do what need to do.

To be effective you going to need enough points for summer trades.


----------



## siesta (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry you didnt find us sooner.  Unfortunately as others have stated, whats in the contract are the terms you are bound by.  And obviously you now know what you bought you overpaid for, you could have gotten the same amount of points for anywhere from free, a few hundred bucks, or maybe a thousand or two at most.  You are past the period to rescind, so its now yours.

Good news is, while they exagerated your ability to use points to stay at dvc, the fact is, you can use points to stay at a dvc property, and if you are successful in trading you will be staying for cheaper thhen a disney owner.

Disney bulks banks in rci, usually around the 8 month mark if memory serves me right.  So you can put a request in more then 8 months in advance and have an excellent chance at the trade, or when they bulk bank you can see whats available and take your pick.

So all is not lost, learn how to maximize what you own, and if you need more points, buy more resale to maximize what you already have. Wyndham is a fantastic system, and very flexible, I  think you will be happy witht your purchase after you swallow the bitter pill of overpaying and being lied to.

Good luck, welcome to the forum, dont beat yourself up, most here have bought their first timeshare from thte developer before they learned about resale.  You are in very good company.

Sorry for typos, posted from my ipad and too tired to proofread


----------



## GT1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bob ... I know that Bonnet Creek (BC), while almost Disney, is not what you were promised, but in an effort to give you something positive I can tell you that my kids love going there!  We go there in September because we get the most bang for our points since its "value" season = less points used for the same accommodations. For example we are staying for 5 nights in a couple of weeks and are using 133k points for a 2 BR Presidential unit, that has a fantastically great living room-dining room-kitchen area and a huge master bedroom. 

The kids love having the run of the XBox and Wii games that are at the activities place. They love the putt-putt golf, not to mention the 2 lazy rivers and the big water slide pool. They also like the Pirate pool and the regular pool at the Wyndham hotel. The grills onsite are great for BBQ and the units are all excellent. I also feel very safe there, letting the kids go up and down by themselves without "too" much fear (youngest is 10 yrs).  When we had Disney passes we stayed here and went to the parks, so close to all of them. Now, we did have a car and the parking fee was covered by our passes. However you can pick up a shuttle bus from BC and get to Disney that way, too. I think they've started charging a small fee for that. Another thing I've done is actually parked at one of the Disney hotels (Coronado Springs is <5min. away) and picked up a Disney shuttle there. The parking and the bus ride are both free and simple to use.

I just checked before the reservation system went down and there is very good week long availability for the next 2 weeks so you should be able to get in.  What's done is done and you can definitely at least get some great vacations if you learn the system well.  With all that said, I would definitely give the sales people a written "piece of your mind" - even so far as writing to the upper management people. I'm not hoe right now but I've gone to the Annual Owners' Meeting and have some of the managements email addresses and they say they want to know the names of those salespeople who promise what they shouldn't.

Hope this helps you in some way - I feel your frustration - using the purchase well will go a long way to soothing that, I think. Be glad to give you any pointers I know.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for your advice and encouragement.  It is time to build a bridge and get over it.   I wrote to the senior sales manager last night outlining what we want and iterated that we want to be able to say positive things to our family and friends in their local area.

I'll let you know it all works out.


----------



## dbigbum (Sep 6, 2013)

GT1 said:


> Bob ... I know that Bonnet Creek (BC), while almost Disney, is not what you were promised, but in an effort to give you something positive I can tell you that my kids love going there!  We go there in September because we get the most bang for our points since its "value" season = less points used for the same accommodations. For example we are staying for 5 nights in a couple of weeks and are using 133k points for a 2 BR Presidential unit, that has a fantastically great living room-dining room-kitchen area and a huge master bedroom.
> 
> The kids love having the run of the XBox and Wii games that are at the activities place. They love the putt-putt golf, not to mention the 2 lazy rivers and the big water slide pool. They also like the Pirate pool and the regular pool at the Wyndham hotel. The grills onsite are great for BBQ and the units are all excellent. I also feel very safe there, letting the kids go up and down by themselves without "too" much fear (youngest is 10 yrs).  When we had Disney passes we stayed here and went to the parks, so close to all of them. Now, we did have a car and the parking fee was covered by our passes. However you can pick up a shuttle bus from BC and get to Disney that way, too. I think they've started charging a small fee for that. Another thing I've done is actually parked at one of the Disney hotels (Coronado Springs is <5min. away) and picked up a Disney shuttle there. The parking and the bus ride are both free and simple to use.
> 
> ...



I agree about Bonnett Creek wholeheartedly.  Been there twice since buying resale and my family loves it there.  Every time I have a wave of "let me trade for DVC" wash over me, I think to myself why pay the transfer fee and DVC resort fee when I already pay MF to Wyndham and have Bonnett Creek to go to.


----------



## tug1873 (Sep 6, 2013)

dbigbum said:


> I agree about Bonnett Creek wholeheartedly.  Been there twice since buying resale and my family loves it there.  Every time I have a wave of "let me trade for DVC" wash over me, I think to myself why pay the transfer fee and DVC resort fee when I already pay MF to Wyndham and have Bonnett Creek to go to.



I had the same thought for next year. I went as far as putting a request for RCI.  
Then I realized that thanksgiving 2014 was available for Hilton international for a 3 bedroom and I went ahead and booked it instead.  With DVC I was probaly going in august for a 1 bedroom and the same amount of points.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't despair, Wyndham is a great system. We actually owned DVC first and then bought our Wyndham points.  We really like Wyndham's Bonnet Creek resort (it sits practically next door to Disney's Caribbean Beach resort). The presidential units are fantastic at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, not to mention the themed pools and slides and lazy rivers. 

With Wyndham we have access to _so many_ various locations within their family of resorts.  We stayed at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk a few years ago - I could live there!  We bought our Wyndham points also because of Gatlinburg, Destin, Panama City, Washington DC, San Antonio, and of course Wyndham Bonnet Creek. 

P.S.  I actually saw some Disney's sitting online with RCI at Disney's Hilton Head and Disney's Vero Beach resort.  They are just sitting there available.


----------



## Kidpolska (Sep 6, 2013)

And isn't DVC limited to 40 yr ownership, while Wyndham is able to be passed on?


----------



## littlestar (Sep 6, 2013)

Kidpolska said:


> And isn't DVC limited to 40 yr ownership, while Wyndham is able to be passed on?



DVC is RTU with various ending dates depending on the resort you own. DVC can be passed on to your children/family.  We actually gave some DVC points to my parents.  Disney's member services walked me through the process of how to go about it.  

Some people like an exit strategy when it comes to a timeshare so they don't mind a right to use with an ending date.  I figure I'll probably give away my Wyndham points when I get older and no longer travel. At least that's my plan.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 6, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> Oh, by best deal they basically promised us two weeks at a Disney resort and are going to book us a week for free at  Wyndham resort instead. I'll ask about day use too.
> 
> As for buying resale, if I look at ebay I may cry so I'll refrain. It's good to know if we purchase more points in the future.


Completely understand. 

Just do not buy direct again!!


----------



## Kidpolska (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification, Littlstar!,


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 6, 2013)

More on Wyndham Bonnet Creek. They have 1, 2, 3, and a limited number of 4-bedroom suites. If you can plan 10 months to the day (for instance January 1st for a November 1st check-in), you might be able to snag a 3 or 4 bedroon suite. If not, there's always 2 2-bedroom suites. Or, use your points for a 2-bedroom suite and rent a 2-bedroom suite from a TUGer.

Since you bought Wyndham directly from the resort, don't think of it as wasted money. It's only wasted if you don't use it. Oh, and a HUGE thing to remember: NO ONE will get you out of your mortgage. You must pay it off in full before you can get rid of it. PLUS, there are scammers out there who will tell you to pay them thousands to get rid of your timeshare, when all they will do is take your money and run. If they call you out of the blue, curse them out like a drunken sailor and hang the phone up on them!

TS


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 6, 2013)

In 2000 we bought a Marriott week and paid what now seems to be a huge amount of money. At the time it seemed like a fair price. The unit is now selling for $1 or sometimes, on a good day, for $5.

However, for the last thirteen years we have been getting two weeks of vacation a year in some really great resorts. Did we overpay? Probably. Would I pay again to get all those vacations and memories? Probably.
Since it doesn't make any sense to sell the week, we are going to continue to get yearly vacations until we can't Travel anymore. Our daughter will then inherit at her discretion.

My advise is to divide your purchase price by 20 years. It won't seem so big then. Make Bonnet Creek your home away from home and build year after year of memories there. Take an annual photo of your family at the resort and save them in chronological order in a scrap book.

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 6, 2013)

littlestar said:


> DVC is RTU with various ending dates depending on the resort you own. DVC can be passed on to your children/family.  We actually gave some DVC points to my parents.  Disney's member services walked me through the process of how to go about it.
> 
> Some people like an exit strategy when it comes to a timeshare so they don't mind a right to use with an ending date.  I figure I'll probably give away my Wyndham points when I get older and no longer travel. At least that's my plan.



I agree.  My very first timeshare back in the 1980's was a 20 year RTU.  I have a Wyndham contract that I'll need to dump when I get older; plus a Hawaii RTU that expires when I'm around 80 years old.  That should be just about perfect timing . . . if I'm lucky!


----------



## YeongWoo (Sep 7, 2013)

I know you are searching for answers on the site and you'll find a lot of information here.  The short answer is that if you are flexible and plan ahead then DVC is very possible.  Here's a link to one of many threads about other Wyndham owners' DVC success.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198092

If you are less flexible then you'll wind up in Wyndham but most agree BC isn't a consolation prize.  BTW, other outstanding places close to you are Great Smokies Lodge in TN and the two DC locations.  (As far as I know, Wyndham is the only TS in the DC market.)  Enjoy.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry you got lied to, but I really like the Wyndham system and you can get some really enjoyable vacations out of your purchase so don't despair to much.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 7, 2013)

*And the story goes on...*

So we hear from them today and it is a call for them to tell us that they can't book anything and they're sending me to the customer service guy who doesn't work until Monday. 

When I told them what I learned on this group it was an interesting reaction while they tried to say that is what they were saying in terms of booking through RCI. When I quoted the senior manager who basically said the opposite he tried to reply throwing the sales person's name into but saying "it isn't his fault". When I then said I don't think they have any idea what they're doing it was silent...for a micro second and then more babble. 

Anyway, I told them at this point I'd settle for bonus points and we'll do it all ourselves. How many points do you think I should ask for to make up for the two RCI certificates we can't use and the hassle of dealing with them. 195,000?


----------



## YeongWoo (Sep 7, 2013)

Not that I think you can get them but, I'd get enough to make two RCI deposits.  That isn't enough depending on room size and season of course.  I believe I saw a 2 bedroom Disney go for 126,000 points on the portal site.  Off season or whatever that's still way more points.  

Have you been on the portal?  I don't remember the points requirements but you can see them there.  They are probably in a post as well.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 7, 2013)

YeongWoo said:


> Not that I think you can get them but, I'd get enough to make two RCI deposits.  That isn't enough depending on room size and season of course.  I believe I saw a 2 bedroom Disney go for 126,000 points on the portal site.  Off season or whatever that's still way more points.
> 
> Have you been on the portal?  I don't remember the points requirements but you can see them there.  They are probably in a post as well.



Good point. I'll look it up.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 7, 2013)

I recently (last week) got a DVC OKW 2BR for 126,000 Wyndham points via RCI.  The dates are 12/14-22/2013.  That's really a low-end points cost and I was delighted.

Having said that, there is *NO* amount of points, reservations, or anything else that would make me feel "whole" in this situation.  

I would do everything I could to get out of the purchase, even though you are probably past your rescission period.

OP, in your case, I would do two things in an attempt to get completely out of this mess.

First, I would call the number they gave you.  That may just be the regular reservations number -- wouldn't surprise me at all, considering what you've encountered so far!  

If so, there is another group at Wyndham HQ called *Quality Assurance*.  Ask to be connected to them, and when you get them, explain all the deceit and double-talk you've encountered and tell them you want to cancel the purchase.  If they won't connect you, let me know and I'll give you a name and number.

If that doesn't work, find the South Carolina regulatory agency that oversees the timeshare industry.  Contact them and explain what happened and ask for their help.  I don't know how SC is, but our Florida folks are very aggressive in situations like this.  It wouldn't hurt to have that agency name and number in hand when you talk to the Quality Assurance folks, so they'll know you're serious.

Good luck.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 8, 2013)

dbigbum said:


> I agree about Bonnett Creek wholeheartedly.  Been there twice since buying resale and my family loves it there.  Every time I have a wave of "let me trade for DVC" wash over me, I think to myself why pay the transfer fee and DVC resort fee when I already pay MF to Wyndham and have Bonnett Creek to go to.



It does depend on the week. We have an ongoing search for DVC where the exchange will be 126K, but Bonnet Creek is 189K for the same week - which pretty much covers the exchange and resort fees. We've stayed at BC and enjoyed it, and we'll be back, but sometimes the exchange is no more expensive.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 9, 2013)

*I know you'll find this hard to believe*

We haven't heard from the QA guy at the local Wyndham resort yet today.  I called corporate in NJ and spoke to a very nice woman in customer service that took down my story and sent it to an executive in FL.  She assured me that I would be hearing from them today so I'm keeping my fingers crossed until 5pm.


----------



## NHTraveler (Sep 9, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> assured me that I would be hearing from them today so I'm keeping my fingers crossed until 5pm.



If you hear from them, you have gotten farther than we did.  The front line people may care, but we have found that corporate doesn't give a crap.  Good luck.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 9, 2013)

> I'm keeping my fingers crossed until 5pm.


Keeping your fingers crossed for what, exactly?  What are you hoping to accomplish?


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 9, 2013)

NHTraveler said:


> If you hear from them, you have gotten farther than we did.  The front line people may care, but we have found that corporate doesn't give a crap.  Good luck.



I've found that the front line people at the sales office don't seem to care that much once you sign on the dotted line.  I guess we'll see what corporate has to say.



bnoble said:


> Keeping your fingers crossed for what, exactly?  What are you hoping to accomplish?



We want what was promised to us.  If they had just handled that correctly 4 weeks ago I'd probably not even be on this board looking for help and advice.  I guess I should thank them?


----------



## bnoble (Sep 10, 2013)

> We want what was promised to us.


If you mean "a Bay Lake Tower reservation for the immediate future", well, I would not necessarily hold out a lot of hope.  That is not Wyndham's to give you, because they do not control the inventory.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Sep 10, 2013)

We own both Wyndham and DVC and believe that Bonnet Creek is one of their best properties and have always enjoyed our stays there. That being said, it's not DVC. When we do DVC it's typically the Boardwalk area or BLT or Wilderness Lodge. We typically park the car at check-in and don't go near it until we're checking out. We like being "in the bubble" so to speak while on our DVC trips. You can't replicate that with Wyndham or any other system when doing Disney. 

On the bright side, being a direct buyer you can probably throw your weight around on room assignments, etc.. With my re-sale points I seem to inevitably get a poorly located room. Sometimes with some griping I can get moved, sometimes not. But it's almost comical now how we go in expecting first-floor parking lot view, and more often than not get just that. I've learned to spend the points necessary to get the best unit available during the reservation process because once on-site I'll get no favors.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 10, 2013)

bnoble said:


> If you mean "a Bay Lake Tower reservation for the immediate future", well, I would not necessarily hold out a lot of hope.  That is not Wyndham's to give you, because they do not control the inventory.



Everyone on here (besides the OP) understands the end of all this.  Please don't crush his dreams...


----------



## bnoble (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, but you know the TUG motto: Knowledge is power!


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 10, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Everyone on here (besides the OP) understands the end of all this.  Please don't crush his dreams...


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 10, 2013)

bnoble said:


> If you mean "a Bay Lake Tower reservation for the immediate future", well, I would not necessarily hold out a lot of hope.  That is not Wyndham's to give you, because they do not control the inventory.





ace2000 said:


> Everyone on here (besides the OP) understands the end of all this.  Please don't crush his dreams...



To be fair to the OP, they've made it clear that they've moved past that possibility and simply want to book a vacation using Wyndham points:



bbarton713 said:


> Anyway, I told them at this point I'd settle for bonus points and we'll do it all ourselves. How many points do you think I should ask for to make up for the two RCI certificates we can't use and the hassle of dealing with them. 195,000?


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 20, 2013)

*In Conclusion*

Well, it was certainly an interesting experience.  We reached the point with the sales people that they couldn't deliver on their promises, passed us off to the local QM guy who didn't follow up either, and was wondering what to do next.

I had called Owner's Care and after getting nowhere I received a survey in my email asking how things went.  I gave them poor remarks and imagine my surprise when someone called, gave me a person's name and a case number and assured me that I'd be hearing from them in the next 3-5 days.

That time went by and I called every day for a week and got to leave messages on that person's voice mail but never got a call back.  

So, yesterday I called owner care again and finally found out that the person assigned to my case had been on vacation.  I asked to speak to a supervisor and received a song and dance so when I got off the phone I went to Wyndham Worldwide's webpage and started looking for email addresses.  Based on how they did their email I was able to send email to many of the executives listed on their webpages and the only one that was incorrect and bounced back was the CEO.

Lo and behold, I get a call from a team lead in owner care.  She was very nice, very sympathetic and long story short...we got a seven night stay at Bonnet Creek in February and a seven night stay during Christmas week at Myrtle Beach Resort for free.

I've receive confirmation emails and I can see them in our account online too.

Whew!  :whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> Well, it was certainly an interesting experience.  We reached the point with the sales people that they couldn't deliver on their promises, passed us off to the local QM guy who didn't follow up either, and was wondering what to do next.
> 
> I had called Owner's Care and after getting nowhere I received a survey in my email asking how things went.  I gave them poor remarks and imagine my surprise when someone called, gave me a person's name and a case number and assured me that I'd be hearing from them in the next 3-5 days.
> 
> ...



Very good outcome, it's what you wanted.  The squeeky wheel and all that.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 20, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Very good outcome, it's what you wanted.  The squeeky wheel and all that.



:rofl: *squeak* :rofl: *squeak*


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 20, 2013)

You did save $500 that it would have cost you to use the extra vacation certs.
Neither week is particularly high time and you may have been able to use the certs for those times and locations.  A few years back we went to Myrtle at Christmas and stayed at Ocean Blvd.  It was cold as heck most days and even completely bundled up it was too cold to walk on the beach for more than 10 minutes.  Hopefully this year will be different.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 20, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> You did save $500 that it would have cost you to use the extra vacation certs.
> Neither week is particularly high time and you may have been able to use the certs for those times and locations.  A few years back we went to Myrtle at Christmas and stayed at Ocean Blvd.  It was cold as heck most days and even completely bundled up it was too cold to walk on the beach for more than 10 minutes.  Hopefully this year will be different.



I checked Bonnet Creek first and there is one week available for a 2-bedroom unit and that is the last week of April.

The Sea Watch has the last week of February available.  

Myrtle Beach is cold during that week but we're more interested in the indoor pools and fun stuff like that.  We'll enjoy the ocean from our window.


----------



## presley (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm very happy for you.  I am sure you will love Bonnet Creek.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 20, 2013)

Congratulations.  I think you did a very good job of getting as much as possible out of this whole thing.  Your persistence really paid off and will help somebody else down the line who ends up in the same situation.  

Sue


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 20, 2013)

presley said:


> I'm very happy for you.  I am sure you will love Bonnet Creek.



We can't wait!



sue1947 said:


> Congratulations.  I think you did a very good job of getting as much as possible out of this whole thing.  Your persistence really paid off and will help somebody else down the line who ends up in the same situation.
> 
> Sue



Thanks!  After what I've read on here and our experience with sales it is nice to know that things can work out if you're persistent.


----------



## channimal (Sep 20, 2013)

congrats and well done on being persistent.  Most would have given up but you stuck to it and it paid off!  

Now, make the best of the ownership you have and you're in the right place to get advice on how to make that happen!


----------



## kwindham (Sep 21, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> Well, it was certainly an interesting experience.  We reached the point with the sales people that they couldn't deliver on their promises, passed us off to the local QM guy who didn't follow up either, and was wondering what to do next.
> 
> I had called Owner's Care and after getting nowhere I received a survey in my email asking how things went.  I gave them poor remarks and imagine my surprise when someone called, gave me a person's name and a case number and assured me that I'd be hearing from them in the next 3-5 days.
> 
> ...


----------

